# Download enabled on Android TiVo app



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Just got an update of the TiVo app on my Android phone which enables downloads. There is a caveat about copy-protected shows. The download works out-of-home, and over either WiFi or cellular data.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it doesn't have the copy and delete feature that iOS has for copy protected shows? That's not really that big of a loss anyway since that feature doesn't work half the time anyway.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't wait to get home and see if they fixed the bug with signing in always timing out unless you stop it then start it back up again.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

tomhorsley said:


> Can't wait to get home and see if they fixed the bug with signing in always timing out unless you stop it then start it back up again.


I had the same problem. I am not seeing it with the updated app.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Glad to see this update. Here is the info on changes from google play:

What's New
We've added support for in home and out of home download of recordings for TiVo Stream and TiVo Roamio Plus/Pro users (not all recordings can be downloaded due to copy protection assigned by the content provider).
We've improved What To Watch with a Now, Next, Tonight time selector
and the ability to re-order or show/hide the feeds.
We've also addressed a number of bugs including a bug impacting Samsung Tab S users running Lollipop


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

tomhorsley said:


> Can't wait to get home and see if they fixed the bug with signing in always timing out unless you stop it then start it back up again.





Megamind said:


> I had the same problem. I am not seeing it with the updated app.


Not seeing it either.

Trying it out from OOH now. Selected a show to download, picked highest quality and now waiting for download. Probably should have picked lower quality to test OOH - my upload speed at home is so slow this will take a while to pull down 1gb for an hour show. Good news is that I can watch while download is in progress or choose to stop download and keep partial recording. This will be great for trips to let the kids what some stuff on the road.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea! No more problems signing in. No more problems swiping screen to do a 30 second skip. They seem to have fixed all the problems I ran into previously.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm, I don't see a way to choose or set the download location. That's a very limiting feature for those of us with with phones that handle memory expansion via the MicroSD slot.


----------



## tjedmonds (Nov 28, 2003)

I installed the app on my SD card but can still only download to the internal storage.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That might be intentional. Perhaps a security measure.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Tivo, you're late as usual but the Android app is finally usable OOH which is where it was needed most.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

How does OOH streaming work on Android? For me the iOS app is mostly useless OOH using your typical hotel WiFi since it errors out with the slightest of network glitches and then refuses to work at all until you can reboot the Stream.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

moyekj said:


> How does OOH streaming work on Android? For me the iOS app is mostly useless OOH using your typical hotel WiFi since it errors out with the slightest of network glitches and then refuses to work at all until you can reboot the Stream.


For me the OOH on a Galaxy S5 was worse than an iPhone 4S and an iPhone 6 Plus. The main problem was the 30 second skip. Most of the time I used the skip the program would never restart. This was true in and out of home actually. Other than that the picture quality seemed better on Android.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> How does OOH streaming work on Android? For me the iOS app is mostly useless OOH using your typical hotel WiFi since it errors out with the slightest of network glitches and then refuses to work at all until you can reboot the Stream.


You know you can reboot the stream from inside the app? It's in the system information section, very bottom.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

The new downloading feature is working pretty bad on my phone, the Galaxy S6 but I know it's not Tivo's fault. The S6 automatically terminates background tasks and restarts them once you switch back to them. As an end result, I have to go through "Sign In" constantly and of course my downloads don't complete.

I know from having an iPad that the Tivo app must remain in the foreground while downloading here too, but at least I don't have to login again everytime I switch away from it and back.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> You know you can reboot the stream from inside the app? It's in the system information section, very bottom.


 Yes, that's how I reboot the Stream OOH. However, depending on how bad Stream is behaving one cannot even get to this menu sometimes until the next day if you are lucky, so then you have to resort to using kmttg or Slingbox to reboot the DVR remotely to have any hope of regaining functionality OOH.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kmttg has a remote reboot feature?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> kmttg has a remote reboot feature?


 Yes, under Remote tab, Info sub-tab there's a "Reboot" button (uses RPC). Of course if running kmttg OOH you need to setup the appropriate port forwarding in your router to get to port 1413 on the respective TiVo(s).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I didn't even know remote reboot was possible. Would be nice if TiVo added it to the apps or maybe as a separate entry on the Mini menu.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I didn't even know remote reboot was possible. Would be nice if TiVo added it to the apps or maybe as a separate entry on the Mini menu.


 There's no direct RPC way of rebooting that I have access to. However, there's an RPC operation to take you to the reboot screen, and then as a macro I enter the 3x thumbs down, enter sequence after a little delay.
I've used the combination of "Network Connect" button plus "Reboot" to get a software update on my TiVos while away from home several times which proved to be useful.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I tried to restart streaming device from the app, the next screens says to reboot your Tivo DVR manually with a "Try Again" button on the bottom.  It would fail every time I click on Try Again.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Bytez said:


> I tried to restart streaming device from the app, the next screens says to reboot your Tivo DVR manually with a "Try Again" button on the bottom.  It would fail every time I click on Try Again.


 Sounds similar to the iOS app behavior at times unfortunately. It's almost like the Stream just gets in a bad state where it can take a while to recover from. Rebooting the DVR usually fixes it.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Getting "hardware codec not supported" message at random times while trying to stream a live video.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> How does OOH streaming work on Android? For me the iOS app is mostly useless OOH using your typical hotel WiFi since it errors out with the slightest of network glitches and then refuses to work at all until you can reboot the Stream.


Same on Android, it's mostly useless due to crappy Tivo network code especially if you try to use skip.

I've tried downloads and it takes forever (with 10mb upload HSI at home) plus the app crashes randomly on my Nexus 5 with Android 5.1.1. Same old **** in other words.


----------



## tarheel115 (Oct 21, 2011)

On a Samsung Tab S tablet can you get the tivo stream to download on a usb flash drive rather than the internal storage..My tab can see the flash drive but the tivo stream can't?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrsean said:


> The new downloading feature is working pretty bad on my phone, the Galaxy S6 but I know it's not Tivo's fault. The S6 automatically terminates background tasks and restarts them once you switch back to them. As an end result, I have to go through "Sign In" constantly and of course my downloads don't complete.
> 
> ............


I've not had those issues with my S6. I can't even remember the last time I signed in on the TiVo app. My background tasks aren't terminated. If they were then I would have other issues. I've initiated a few downloads at home and went to other apps during the download. The shows still downloaded. I'm running Android 5.1.1 on Verizon.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I've not had those issues with my S6. I can't even remember the last time I signed in on the TiVo app. My background tasks aren't terminated. If they were then I would have other issues. I've initiated a few downloads at home and went to other apps during the download. The shows still downloaded. I'm running Android 5.1.1 on Verizon.


 That sounds MUCH better than iOS which stops as soon as you background the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> That sounds MUCH better than iOS which stops as soon as you background the TiVo app.


That is nice. I read the Apple developer docs on how background downloading works and I think I understand why TiVo doesn't do it on iOS. Basically you have to ask permission from the OS for each file you're downloading and it will allow you up to 15 minutes to complete the download. If you need more time you have to specifically request more time when the initial 15 minutes runs out. The issue is that HLS uses thousands of tiny 2 second segments, each with a different file name, and there is no way that I could see for an app to request more time to download a file that hasn't started downloading before the app is pushed to the background. So they could request more time for the current 2 second segment they're working on, but not the next one or any after that. The only other time they can request a background download is at some sort of regular polling interval and they'd only be able to download another 2 second segment. Apple needs to add better support for background downloading, or TiVo needs to use a completely different format for downloaded videos, if they want to add background downloading to iOS.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I've not had those issues with my S6. I can't even remember the last time I signed in on the TiVo app. My background tasks aren't terminated. If they were then I would have other issues. I've initiated a few downloads at home and went to other apps during the download. The shows still downloaded. I'm running Android 5.1.1 on Verizon.


The signing in issue was resolved by me figuring out that I could access downloaded recordings without having to sign in. I did notice that a show continued to download the other day with the Tivo app not in the foreground but I'll have to test this some more. Maybe, the poor wireless and mobile data reception at my job is a factor.

Overall, though I do not like this version of the Tivo app. The previous one that did not download was more responsive on my phone and not buggy. Often shows I download skip and the rewind button is completely unresponsive. The pause and skip button have to be hit several time to function. I had one show refuse to play further 20 mins into me watching it and also the app got stuck thinking that it should be signed in while I was away from home. The only way I could resolve this was to restart my phone.

I had none of these problems with the streaming only app versions. I find the IOS Tivo app to be superior in performance with the exception of always having to be in the foreground during downloads.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like the tivo app on my lg g stylo with Android 5.1.1. I download CBS news while I am working and when I take my 20 minutes lunch I can watch the news 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------

